# Mall Haul of July 20th!



## ElvenEyes (Jul 21, 2011)

Last night we went to the mall so I could take another look at the Coach bags since I received 100.00 off of 300.00 or more purchase and was debating an LV Speedy.  But I could not wrap my mind around spending 800.00 for a piece of canvas so found a lovely basic black Coach with a beautiful crimson lining that I had been eying on their website for months now.  I loved some of the colours of the new pieces, but the leather scratched really easy and bags were already a mess.  Very sad.  And the orange one I had my eye on was way too big for me.  So, that freed up some several hundred dollars of saving which I rapidly put to use!  MU bags NARS goodies, Smashbox and Boscia from Sephora, Kabuki, sponge, brushes and 2 e/s from the semi-precious collection from MAC and 3 Joyeous lipsticks, a glossimer, highlighter and quad from Chanel fall collection. The blush is on its way!  And my new beloved bag from Coach, the only black bag I own!!  And here they are!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 21, 2011)

I love all your new goodies! And I agree - I've been eyeing a louis vuitton bag for a while, but I cannot justify the price for coated canvas. I would rather get a real leather purse from coach or marc by marc jacobs and save about $400!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope that is the Riviera multiple!!!! With your pink-loving ways I think that one would need to be yours!!!!!


----------



## commandolando (Jul 21, 2011)

I <3 the urban decay purple make-up bag! i was holding it, thinking that i NEED it in my life (it is purple & sparkly!) but i just got the MAC carry all bag and own about 15 smaller bags...but i still want it!!!! great haul, as always


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 21, 2011)

lol Yes, the UD bag is so pretty with the glitter. I have quite a lot of makeup bags, but couldn't resist. I have come to the point where I sort of collect them. Not just anything, but only the ones that are extra pretty and fun and most are from Sephora! 

  	I already have the Riviera multiple and a few others, but this is Luxor, which is a lovely frosty pink great for highlighting and pinkier in tone than my Copacabana!  Nice just under the brow, too!  So, I did stick with my pink ways!  

  	NaturallyFab~I am with you on that. If it had more shape, pockets, dividers, I don't know. Something more than just a brand name, I would be far more tempted to get an LV. But you know how it is. If you keep questioning and looking for advice about an item, it isn't meant to be. When you go out and grab something because you instantly know it is perfect for you, then you've done yourself proud!  The flash from the photo makes the interior look a bit pink, but it isn't. It is a deep crimson colour and I love the way you get subtle hints of it while carrying this purse.  It is just so classic!


----------



## dinah402 (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG!  Great haul! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 21, 2011)

gets grabby hands!


----------



## heart (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome haul.  I am so amazed at how much the price increase for LV items were...  it was tough to justify before, but now I probably wont buy again for sure.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 21, 2011)

I like luxor .. it will compliment the other pink shadows and blushes you most surely will be using on many FOTDs .. it also works great mixing it with concealer for under the eye subtle brightening effect (got that tip on the NARS facebook site).


----------



## thepicketywitch (Jul 22, 2011)

That is one HEAVENLY-looking haul!! The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Debi--I love your bag, it's gorgeous. You have lots of other goodies there also.

  	I have tons of makeup bags too but I still love the cute ones. I have some of the Tokidoki ones from Sephora. I saw on their site a couple of days ago the new Hello Kitty Graffiti collection they have and the makeup bag is so cute.


  	WWJD--I like that idea for the soft brightening effect for under the eyes.


----------



## mirauk (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, what a fab haul 
  	Love the UD anniversary bag!


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Great haul as always!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 31, 2011)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! The NARS duos are really starting to get lots of attention from me.  I don't want all their duos, but the ones that have colour schemes that are something I would wear often are becoming a part of my collection now.  I love the UD Anniversary bag too, but it does smell strongly of vinyl, just in case that smell makes people sick...a good thing to know!  It reminds me of my Barbie Camper smell way back in the 70's!  lol


----------

